# First Time Out...



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

...with my new Sig Sauer P226 Elite .40S&W.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Now there is a tango(bad guy) thats having a bad day:mrgreen: Btw thats some nice heat you got there how do you like it so far?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine looking weapon and some dang fine shooting there:smt023. Mr Outlaw.:smt1099


----------

